

Disco: mapReduce in Erlang, submit jobs in Python - gtani
http://discoproject.org/

======
wmf
I wonder if they're getting enough value from Erlang to justify the complexity
of the hybrid Erlang/Python implementation. IOW, why not write it completely
in Python?

~~~
babo
Probably looks strange, but it's a perfect match. To implement the core in
Erlang is way easier while Python is better suited for the client code. There
is no interoperatibilty from the user point of view, Erlang is just a service
here.

------
mariorz
Dupe

